# Best rural areas 45+ min away from Brisbane or Sydney



## Staceys (May 26, 2009)

Hello,

I contacted a visa agent and for our situation, we would have to spend the first 2 years in a regional/rural area 45+ min away from the major cities.

Well, I am having a hard time finding real info on these areas! We have a list of postcodes eligible and I am still researching them all but they seem to be out in the middle of completely nowhere or in areas where homes are over $1,000,000.000?

I guess it's not happening for us. Does anyone have any experience with this?

Here's a list of the NSW and Queensland postcodes we have to choose from:

2311 to 2312, 2328 to2411, 2420 to 2490, 2536 to 2551, 2575 to 2594, 2618 to 2739, 2787 to 2898


4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499,
4515, 4517 to 4519, 4522 to 4899

Thank you so much!

Stacey S.----U.S.A.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh, so far since I've written this, Beerwah sounds hopeful not too too far from Brisbane. Anything to add about Beerwah would be appreciated (I know about the Zoo now)


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Stacey:

If you have some town names you want to know more about then Wikipedia usually has a small write-up on them. But post codes is not going to get alot of response unless someone is already living in those post codes. 

Regional usually does mean outside the major cities so that includes 'middle of nowhere', but also realize AU is a very empty country except in coastal areas, so lots of 'middle of nowhere'.

It would help if you posted things like:
1. Occupation
2. What you are looking for

Lots of people are applying for Regional Sponsorship so perhaps you will get more replies then, but if you post some of the above you're more likely to get something useful. 



Staceys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I contacted a visa agent and for our situation, we would have to spend the first 2 years in a regional/rural area 45+ min away from the major cities.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamacubed (Jul 8, 2008)

We're moving to Coolangatta, NSW which is 2535 (not in your post codes but maybe right next to 2536?) It's absolutely beautiful: rolling green forested hills, 7 minute drive to the beach. But it is a 2 hour drive from Sydney. Good luck.
Kiry


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I live in Ettalong Beach NSW. It is about 1 hr from Sydney. Not in your postcode, not sure why. Our postcode is 2257. The Central Coast is a beautiful place to live. Small seaside town, great Real Estate prices, trains to the city! Loving it!


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

mamacubed said:


> We're moving to Coolangatta, NSW which is 2535 (not in your post codes but maybe right next to 2536?) It's absolutely beautiful: rolling green forested hills, 7 minute drive to the beach. But it is a 2 hour drive from Sydney. Good luck.
> Kiry


BTW, Coolangatta is in QUEENSLAND and is about a 12 hour drive from Sydney (It's about 1.25 hours from Brisbane though!)


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi there,

Give me a list of the occupations you are seeking and I will try to help. I have lived in QLD for over 10 years. Let me know what your budget is, what kind of lifestyle you want etc and I will try to help.
I understand why the postcodes are listed as high demand areas.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## darrenpauli (May 12, 2009)

*try the coast*

central coast i


----------



## mamacubed (Jul 8, 2008)

AussiePool said:


> BTW, Coolangatta is in QUEENSLAND and is about a 12 hour drive from Sydney (It's about 1.25 hours from Brisbane though!)


There is also a Coolangatta in NSW about 2 hours south of Sydney (south of Wollongong and near Nowra)


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

AussiePool said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Give me a list of the occupations you are seeking and I will try to help. I have lived in QLD for over 10 years. Let me know what your budget is, what kind of lifestyle you want etc and I will try to help.
> I understand why the postcodes are listed as high demand areas.
> ...


Hi friend
I am IT professional , and have to stay for 2 years in qld regional area. Would you suggest me which area is suitable for finding IT jobs and living .
You valuable post will be great helpful for me , as you are there since long time.
thanks


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

*shahid*



AussiePool said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Give me a list of the occupations you are seeking and I will try to help. I have lived in QLD for over 10 years. Let me know what your budget is, what kind of lifestyle you want etc and I will try to help.
> I understand why the postcodes are listed as high demand areas.
> ...


Hi friend
I am IT professional , and have to stay for 2 years in qld regional area. Would you suggest me which area is suitable for finding IT jobs and living .
You valuable post will be great helpful for me , as you are there since long time.
thanks


----------

